# A little photo series for our LOST PROPHET!



## LaFoto (Nov 7, 2006)

Your new avatar has inspired me to re-post this little series (well, the last of these has been posted before) and to *dedicate it only to you*!

















What do you say?
Don't you feel honoured?


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 7, 2006)

OMG, while we wait for LP to respond, i'm gonna slip in here and say 'what an enjoyable series'. That last one is sooooo funny!!  And the first one, with a little of its teeth showing...heehee - love it!


----------



## Alison (Nov 7, 2006)

:lmao: Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## LaFoto (Nov 7, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

>


 
Well?
Unhappy with the series then?
Not feeling honoured. Eh?

:lmao:


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 7, 2006)

no, I just couldn't find any laughing cow pictures


----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hahhaha....those are too funny!


----------

